# Civil Engineer 233211



## keshannilanga (Jan 21, 2018)

Hello guys I need your opinion regarding my score. Will i get an invitation soon? Cheers!

ANZSCO	: Civil Engineer 233211


Age - 29 - 30
Proficient English - 10 (L-8, R-7.5, W-7, S-7)
Education - 15
Experience - 5

Total Points for 189 Visa - 60

EOI Submitted SC 189 with 60 points :- 30 Oct, 2017
EOI Submitted SS 190 (NSW) with 65 points: 30 Oct 2017

Invited : 
Lodged:
Med Examination done: 
PCC :
Direct Grant:


----------



## Abubakr (May 10, 2016)

keshannilanga said:


> Hello guys I need your opinion regarding my score. Will i get an invitation soon? Cheers!
> 
> ANZSCO	: Civil Engineer 233211
> 
> ...


you wont get an invitation for 189 with 60 points, at least not at this time, now only the 75 and 70 pointers are getting the invitation

for NSW sponsorship, God only knows, but i dont think you will get it quickly either

try to increase your points through PTE


----------



## keshannilanga (Jan 21, 2018)

Abubakr said:


> you wont get an invitation for 189 with 60 points, at least not at this time, now only the 75 and 70 pointers are getting the invitation
> 
> for NSW sponsorship, God only knows, but i dont think you will get it quickly either
> 
> try to increase your points through PTE


Yes I have decided to do PTE. Let's hope for the best. Thank you for your valuable comments mate!


----------



## beloved120 (Oct 18, 2017)

keshannilanga said:


> Hello guys I need your opinion regarding my score. Will i get an invitation soon? Cheers!
> 
> ANZSCO: Civil Engineer 233211
> 
> ...


I am exactly like your case ... got invited by NSW 190 back in December... good luck you have a small chance with 190 nsw... submit for other states and If you can't then move to 489 good luck 

Sent from my BBA100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## keshannilanga (Jan 21, 2018)

beloved120 said:


> keshannilanga said:
> 
> 
> > Hello guys I need your opinion regarding my score. Will i get an invitation soon? Cheers!
> ...


May i know when did you submit your EOI to NSW?


----------



## vanzizo (Oct 24, 2017)

beloved120 said:


> I am exactly like your case ... got invited by NSW 190 back in December... good luck you have a small chance with 190 nsw... submit for other states and If you can't then move to 489 good luck
> 
> Sent from my BBA100-2 using Tapatalk


I am a civil engineer 233211 as well. I have 65 points with 189 and 70 with 190

Age 30
English 20
Degree 15

What are the chances of getting a NSW state nomination? Civil engineers are on the priority list.


----------



## farshid (Feb 11, 2018)

vanzizo said:


> I am a civil engineer 233211 as well. I have 65 points with 189 and 70 with 190
> 
> Age 30
> English 20
> ...


Same here, I think zero job experience, something that we share, is falling us behind. I have not received nay invitation since 31 Jan 2018.


----------



## vanzizo (Oct 24, 2017)

farshid said:


> vanzizo said:
> 
> 
> > I am a civil engineer 233211 as well. I have 65 points with 189 and 70 with 190
> ...


I think we'll get invited the next round. I was checking other civil engineers with no years experience and they got invited in two rounds as well!!
We just have to be patient and give it a month 
Do you know if there's a whatsapp group for civil engineers?


----------



## farshid (Feb 11, 2018)

vanzizo said:


> I think we'll get invited the next round. I was checking other civil engineers with no years experience and they got invited in two rounds as well!!
> We just have to be patient and give it a month
> Do you know if there's a whatsapp group for civil engineers?


Fingers crossed we will receive it in the next few rounds! Nothing that I know about, but I would let you know as soon as I find one. 
I am seriously considering NAATI exam now. They are now doing CCL which is a little bit cheaper but no advantage except 5 bonus points. It will start from March and it takes 2 months to be marked. I am literally out of option and it is getting frustrating.


----------



## vanzizo (Oct 24, 2017)

farshid said:


> vanzizo said:
> 
> 
> > I think we'll get invited the next round. I was checking other civil engineers with no years experience and they got invited in two rounds as well!!
> ...


Bro dont mean to bring your hopes down but just to give you a clear picture, CCL window is closed for March. They are only taking applications now for April and the seat is not even guaranteed. So CCL is a good idea but its gna take at least 6 months from now. That is 12 invitation rounds. I believe you most certainly will receive a state nomination before then. You have superior English which is worth more than experience as per their website!!
70 is what they're taking so you'll get the invite!! Just be patient and positive


----------



## Abubakr (May 10, 2016)

just to remind you guys, there is no invitation rounds for SC 190, the invitations rounds are only for the SC 189, and i don't think it is possible at the moment to get an invitation in two rounds with 60 or even 65 on SC 189, I'm just making sure you all have a clear picture


----------



## vanzizo (Oct 24, 2017)

Abubakr said:


> just to remind you guys, there is no invitation rounds for SC 190, the invitations rounds are only for the SC 189, and i don't think it is possible at the moment to get an invitation in two rounds with 60 or even 65 on SC 189, I'm just making sure you all have a clear picture


What do you mean by SC?


----------



## vanzizo (Oct 24, 2017)

Abubakr said:


> just to remind you guys, there is no invitation rounds for SC 190, the invitations rounds are only for the SC 189, and i don't think it is possible at the moment to get an invitation in two rounds with 60 or even 65 on SC 189, I'm just making sure you all have a clear picture


NSW is inviting civil engineers. The numbers are approximated by 50 each months according to other civil engineers who have been invited and have been comparing the numbers against the occupation ceiling numbers released by DIPB. I don't understand what you mean by there are no invitations for 190. Could you kindly clarify?


----------



## Abubakr (May 10, 2016)

SC is subclass

i didnt say there is no invitations to 190, i just said there is no Rounds, like in 189

visa 189 have 2 rounds of invitations each month, the date of the rounds are known and the number of invitations sent on those rounds are known and published; however, for the visa 190 there is no known rounds, you can get the invitation at any day, you can get it today or tomorrow or any day, no Rounds with specific dates like the visa 189


----------



## vanzizo (Oct 24, 2017)

Abubakr said:


> SC is subclass
> 
> i didnt say there is no invitations to 190, i just said there is no Rounds, like in 189
> 
> visa 189 have 2 rounds of invitations each month, the date of the rounds are known and the number of invitations sent on those rounds are known and published; however, for the visa 190 there is no known rounds, you can get the invitation at any day, you can get it today or tomorrow or any day, no Rounds with specific dates like the visa 189


Ah! thanks for that! yea.. it's my clumsiness that made me say round of invitation.. I meant invitations.. from my understanding, every time a round of invitation is released, some people compare the numbers of the occupation ceiling height and then subtract them from the previous round, and they can know how many civil engineers got invited in these 2 weeks right??
Do you have any numbers in regards to the last couple of weeks?


----------



## Abubakr (May 10, 2016)

vanzizo said:


> Ah! thanks for that! yea.. it's my clumsiness that made me say round of invitation.. I meant invitations.. from my understanding, every time a round of invitation is released, some people compare the numbers of the occupation ceiling height and then subtract them from the previous round, and they can know how many civil engineers got invited in these 2 weeks right??
> Do you have any numbers in regards to the last couple of weeks?


I'm sorry i don't think i got what you mean, how could you know the ceiling height or any number of invitations issued ?
there is nothing published for the SC190


----------



## vanzizo (Oct 24, 2017)

Abubakr said:


> I'm sorry i don't think i got what you mean, how could you know the ceiling height or any number of invitations issued ?
> there is nothing published for the SC190


Yes you're right. I thought you can't. But I read in some other threads that people were able to predict the numbers of invitations sent via state nominations. I was wondering if you'd know since you have more experience in this field


----------



## Abubakr (May 10, 2016)

vanzizo said:


> Yes you're right. I thought you can't. But I read in some other threads that people were able to predict the numbers of invitations sent via state nominations. I was wondering if you'd know since you have more experience in this field


Actually I thought this was impossible too, I have no idea, hope we get to know more about it though.


----------



## VirenderGradIEAust (Mar 9, 2018)

Hello guys I need your opinion regarding my score. Will i get an invitation soon? Cheers!

ANZSCO	: Civil Engineer 233211


Age - 26 - 30
Superior English - 20
Education - 15


Total Points for 189 Visa - 70

EOI Submitted SC 189 with 70 points :- 05 feb, 2018
EOI Submitted SS 190 (NSW) with 75 points: 05 feb 2018


----------



## masaudakhter (Jul 28, 2013)

VirenderGradIEAust said:


> Hello guys I need your opinion regarding my score. Will i get an invitation soon? Cheers!
> 
> ANZSCO: Civil Engineer 233211
> 
> ...


By now u would have been invited by either 189 or 190...if not then just wait a few days to week.


Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## gtavares (Mar 18, 2018)

Same here man,

Let us know when you get called in. I should get mine a round after yours 

ANZSCO	: Civil Engineer 233211

Age - 26 - 30
Superior English - 20
Education - 15


Total Points for 189 Visa - 70

EOI Submitted SC 189 with 70 points :- 20 Feb, 2018


----------



## Dilpreet786 (Mar 4, 2018)

Hello everyone
Anyone got invitation or state sponsorship


----------



## internationalcanuck (Apr 8, 2012)

Hi,
I first lodge my EOI on Jan. 9th for Civil Engineer, with 55+5 points (NSW).
March 9, my EOI was updated to 65+5 points (NSW and Victoria).
March 20, my EOI was updated to 75+5 points (NSW and Victoria).

How long do you think I have to wait for:
1) a 189 independent visa based on 75 points, or
2) a 190 state sponsored visa based on 80 points?

I'm hoping I will get an offer for the 189 Visa tomorrow, as I have seen some people receive their invitation almost immediately at 75 points.


----------



## masaudakhter (Jul 28, 2013)

internationalcanuck said:


> Hi,
> I first lodge my EOI on Jan. 9th for Civil Engineer, with 55+5 points (NSW).
> March 9, my EOI was updated to 65+5 points (NSW and Victoria).
> March 20, my EOI was updated to 75+5 points (NSW and Victoria).
> ...


U will get in the next draw..dont worry

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## naqvih08 (Mar 18, 2018)

Hi mates..

I submitted my EOI with 65 points for 189 and 65+5=70 for NSW 190.

What are the chances of getting NSW??? As for 189, i dnt see anything in near future. Also as per updates from DIBP for 7 Mar Round, only 11 selected for 189 for 233211...


----------



## naqvih08 (Mar 18, 2018)

masaudakhter said:


> By now u would have been invited by either 189 or 190...if not then just wait a few days to week.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


Hello brother..you points are same as of mine. I saw couple of guys on immitracker getting invite from NSW with same 65+5 points. How come you have note received?

My DOE is 29 Jan 18...what are the chances for us....:fingerscrossed:

For 189, I dnt see anything in near future..what you say???


----------



## masaudakhter (Jul 28, 2013)

naqvih08 said:


> Hello brother..you points are same as of mine. I saw couple of guys on immitracker getting invite from NSW with same 65+5 points. How come you have note received?
> 
> My DOE is 29 Jan 18...what are the chances for us....:fingerscrossed:
> 
> For 189, I dnt see anything in near future..what you say???


Those who have recvd have PTE 20..while i have pte 10..NSWA ACCEPTS pte 20 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## naqvih08 (Mar 18, 2018)

masaudakhter said:


> Those who have recvd have PTE 20..while i have pte 10..NSWA ACCEPTS pte 20
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


is that the case...
I havnt seen or read anything like this bro
if this is the case....what to do???


----------



## internationalcanuck (Apr 8, 2012)

Got my invitation for a 189!
Seems that only people with 75 points and over are getting invitations.



masaudakhter said:


> U will get in the next draw..dont worry
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## masaudakhter (Jul 28, 2013)

internationalcanuck said:


> Got my invitation for a 189!
> Seems that only people with 75 points and over are getting invitations.


I told u u will get in next draw..congrates alot

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## masaudakhter (Jul 28, 2013)

internationalcanuck said:


> Got my invitation for a 189!
> Seems that only people with 75 points and over are getting invitations.


Yes 70 and 75 are the cutoff only these days

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## internationalcanuck (Apr 8, 2012)

It seems like the ones who had 70 points, had submitted back a few months ago. There seems to be a backlog at 70 points.


masaudakhter said:


> Yes 70 and 75 are the cutoff only these days
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## masaudakhter (Jul 28, 2013)

internationalcanuck said:


> It seems like the ones who had 70 points, had submitted back a few months ago. There seems to be a backlog at 70 points.


Yes..true

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## naqvih08 (Mar 18, 2018)

Hi friends..hope all are doing well and eagerly waiting for a good news like me...lol

As per my understanding from various sites and looking at the current trend, for civil engineer 232211;

For 189 - 65 points not seems to be possible in near future
For 190 NSW - 65+5 But that also with Superior English are invited. 

What you guys thing for 65 pointers for 189 and 190 NSW.


----------



## internationalcanuck (Apr 8, 2012)

For the past few months you need a minimum of 70, and even then it was only a few visa invitations at 70, it's typically at 75.
The reason is they are inviting fewer people, only 300 per round, compared to 2000-3500.



naqvih08 said:


> Hi friends..hope all are doing well and eagerly waiting for a good news like me...lol
> 
> As per my understanding from various sites and looking at the current trend, for civil engineer 232211;
> 
> ...


----------



## Dilpreet786 (Mar 4, 2018)

Hi mates,
Anyone got state sponsorship / ITA from VIC OR NSW??


----------



## internationalcanuck (Apr 8, 2012)

For everyone interested, the latest updates of the number of invitations issued on March 21st is on the skillselect website - https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/Trav/Work/Skil#tab-content-3

For ANZSCO 233211 - Civil Engineers
March 21st total invitations to date: 379
Marc 7th total invitation to date: 368

Total ITA for Civil Engineers on March 21st = 11


----------



## VirenderGradIEAust (Mar 9, 2018)

*190 Invitation 233211*

Hi guys.

Received 190 invitation today. I am wondering to accept or wait for 189 invitation?

EOI lodged 7 march 233211- civil engineer
189 - 70 points
190- 75 points
PTE - 20 points


----------



## VirenderGradIEAust (Mar 9, 2018)

*190 Invitation 233211*



masaudakhter said:


> By now u would have been invited by either 189 or 190...if not then just wait a few days to week.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


Got 190 Invitation today. Wondering to accept or wait for 189??


----------



## masaudakhter (Jul 28, 2013)

VirenderGradIEAust said:


> Got 190 Invitation today. Wondering to accept or wait for 189??


U can go select 190 and there is already 2 months to apply for visa after approval from state..so in 2 months u might get 189 also..so go for 190 and then wait till 2 months...dont apply for visa just wait till grace period..if u got 189 then fine otherwise u would have 190 in hand 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## internationalcanuck (Apr 8, 2012)

Congratulations. 
189 Visa is better, but 190 Visas are approved faster.
You will not be expected to lodge your 190 visa immediately, check the expiry date of the 190 visa application. You can prepare all of your documents, while you wait to see if you get a 189 visa grant, then wait for the last week of the 190 visa invitation to expire, and then apply for that and pay your Visa fee.



VirenderGradIEAust said:


> Got 190 Invitation today. Wondering to accept or wait for 189??


----------



## naqvih08 (Mar 18, 2018)

VirenderGradIEAust said:


> Hi guys.
> 
> Received 190 invitation today. I am wondering to accept or wait for 189 invitation?
> 
> ...





VirenderGradIEAust said:


> masaudakhter said:
> 
> 
> > By now u would have been invited by either 189 or 190...if not then just wait a few days to week.
> ...


Congrats

What are ur points???
I guess only guys with 20 in English got invited


----------



## VirenderGradIEAust (Mar 9, 2018)

*civil engineer 233211*



naqvih08 said:


> Congrats
> 
> What are ur points???
> I guess only guys with 20 in English got invited


75 points for 190 NSW

English -20 points
EA assessment -15 
Australian study - 5
Age - 30
NSW- 5

Still waiting for 189 with 70 points ,EOI applied on 7th March 2018.


----------



## vkbommidi (Apr 12, 2018)

Hi I am structural engineer

English 0
Age 30
qualification 15 
Experience 10

NSW 55+5 EOI on 11/04/2018

Will there be any difference between Civil 233213 and Structural Engineering 233214 for invitation. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## internationalcanuck (Apr 8, 2012)

Mate, you will need at list 70, preferably 75 to get an invite. Too many people are applying with 60 and 65 points. Even people with 70 points are waiting 6 or more months to get an invite.
You will need to get 20 points for english which is either 8+ in ELTES or 79+ in PTE.



vkbommidi said:


> Hi I am structural engineer
> 
> English 0
> Age 30
> ...


----------



## vkbommidi (Apr 12, 2018)

internationalcanuck said:


> Mate, you will need at list 70, preferably 75 to get an invite. Too many people are applying with 60 and 65 points. Even people with 70 points are waiting 6 or more months to get an invite.
> You will need to get 20 points for english which is either 8+ in ELTES or 79+ in PTE.


Thank you mate, Think that's the only chance left for me now.:rain:


----------



## naqvih08 (Mar 18, 2018)

Anyone got invitation?


----------



## naqvih08 (Mar 18, 2018)

As per immitracker only one wity 75 got invited

Anyone with 65 or 70 got invited??


----------



## Dilpreet786 (Mar 4, 2018)

naqvih08 said:


> As per immitracker only one wity 75 got invited
> 
> Anyone with 65 or 70 got invited??


Sorry for you rejection bro. 
I am on the same boat as of you with 65+5 for VIC SS. I applied on 1st March on their website.


----------



## naqvih08 (Mar 18, 2018)

Dilpreet786 said:


> naqvih08 said:
> 
> 
> > As per immitracker only one wity 75 got invited
> ...


Did you recvd ref number?


----------



## Dilpreet786 (Mar 4, 2018)

naqvih08 said:


> Dilpreet786 said:
> 
> 
> > naqvih08 said:
> ...


----------



## Dilpreet786 (Mar 4, 2018)

Yeah I got it after one week that is on 1st .March I actually applied on 24th Feb.
U didn't get reference no or confirmation mail?

Did you recvd ref number?[/QUOTE}


naqvih08 said:


> Dilpreet786 said:
> 
> 
> > naqvih08 said:
> ...


----------



## naqvih08 (Mar 18, 2018)

Dilpreet786 said:


> Yeah I got it after one week that is on 1st .March I actually applied on 24th Feb.
> U didn't get reference no or confirmation mail?
> 
> Did you recvd ref number?[/QUOTE}
> ...


I got and in same email got reply from them


----------



## internationalcanuck (Apr 8, 2012)

14 Civil Engineers were invited to apply for a 189 Visa in the April 4th Invitation round.
approximately 4.7% of the total of 300 invitation sent out.

You need a minimum of 75 points.


----------



## Dilpreet786 (Mar 4, 2018)

internationalcanuck said:


> 14 Civil Engineers were invited to apply for a 189 Visa in the April 4th Invitation round.
> approximately 4.7% of the total of 300 invitation sent out.
> 
> You need a minimum of 75 points.



Thanks for the information.
Could you predict about state nominations?


----------



## internationalcanuck (Apr 8, 2012)

I don't know how we can predict state nominations. You can go on myimmitracker to see who had state nominations and were granted.



Dilpreet786 said:


> Thanks for the information.
> Could you predict about state nominations?


----------



## internationalcanuck (Apr 8, 2012)

12 Civil Engineers were invited to apply for a 189 Visa in the April 18th Invitation round.
approximately 4% of the total of 300 invitation sent out.
Again 75 points was the minimum required to get an invitation.


----------



## Lebern_Jane (May 10, 2018)

Hello everyone,

Anyone received any state nominations recently?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pcrane1 (Oct 31, 2017)

I'm currently working as an assistant surveyor (entry level job in surveying) and was wondering if this counted as work experience for points as a civil engineer? 

If someone could help me out that would be amazing!!


----------



## masaudakhter (Jul 28, 2013)

pcrane1 said:


> I'm currently working as an assistant surveyor (entry level job in surveying) and was wondering if this counted as work experience for points as a civil engineer?
> 
> If someone could help me out that would be amazing!!


I think.surveyour has different assesseing authority i am not sure...and your qualification matters also to be assessed as civil engr

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## pcrane1 (Oct 31, 2017)

Thanks for the reply!

Yes is has a different assessing authority. I read somewhere that the person reviewing the visa application has judgement over whether it counts or not. In my opinion it is very similar to civil engineering but wanted to know if they thought that haha!



masaudakhter said:


> I think.surveyour has different assesseing authority i am not sure...and your qualification matters also to be assessed as civil engr
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dilpreet786 (Mar 4, 2018)

Lebern_Jane said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Anyone received any state nominations recently?
> 
> ...


Hey there... Some are getting it from NSW but from VIC I haven't seen any nomination in the past months for civil engineers... I m also waiting for 75 days .

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lebern_Jane (May 10, 2018)

Hello fellow CEs! What’s poppin’?!

Spill me some good news. Anybody received invites/grants lately? Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VirenderGradIEAust (Mar 9, 2018)

masaudakhter said:


> Those who have recvd have PTE 20..while i have pte 10..NSWA ACCEPTS pte 20
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


Hi mate,

I am still waiting for my invitation for 189 with 70 points and EOI applied on 7th march under233211 category.I have secured canberra light project job as graduate engineer starting next week.If i accept the job offer i have to leave 190 NSW state nomination and wait for 189 invitation.I have work visa till september 2019.What should i do?Please advise?

Thanks
Virender


----------



## VirenderGradIEAust (Mar 9, 2018)

*ignore 190 invitation and wait for 189??*

Hi guys,

I am still waiting for my invitation for 189 with 70 points and EOI applied on 7th march under233211 category.I have secured canberra light project job as graduate engineer starting next week for 6 months with chance to extend.If i accept the job offer i have to leave 190 NSW state nomination(last date to submit documents is 13 july) and wait for 189 invitation.I have work visa till september 2019.What should i do?Please advise?

Thanks
Virender


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

VirenderGradIEAust said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I am still waiting for my invitation for 189 with 70 points and EOI applied on 7th march under233211 category.I have secured canberra light project job as graduate engineer starting next week for 6 months with chance to extend.If i accept the job offer i have to leave 190 NSW state nomination(last date to submit documents is 13 july) and wait for 189 invitation.I have work visa till september 2019.What should i do?Please advise?
> 
> ...


I think 190 is the best option if you have got that ITA, because with 70 anything can happen next year in 189, in my opinion, pls wait upto first invitation in July and if it is 300 itself apply for 190 and if it is more than 500 go for the offer and wait for 189.


----------



## VirenderGradIEAust (Mar 9, 2018)

josygeorge000 said:


> I think 190 is the best option if you have got that ITA.


Thank you for your suggestion.But i am hoping i will get 189 soon and i will not get that good job opportunity again.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

VirenderGradIEAust said:


> Thank you for your suggestion.But i am hoping i will get 189 soon and i will not get that good job opportunity again.


Think on the opposite side mate, if you select that offer now and if the government remove or keep the invitation to 300 itself after 6 months if you lose job what will happen? So be on a safer side wait for the July first invite and see that is the only option. Otherwise go ahead and try the luck, because I have seen so many people are waiting in 70 from a large amount of time.


----------



## VirenderGradIEAust (Mar 9, 2018)

*Any 70 pointer received invitation on 11th July round*

Hi Guys,

Based on the invitation round happened yesterday, Should i wait for 189 under 233211(Civil Engineering) Non-pro rata EOI date 7/03/2018 with 70 points?
Or go head to submit visa for 190 NSW(Last date to submit Visa documents 13th July).

Please advise.
Cheers!


----------



## VirenderGradIEAust (Mar 9, 2018)

josygeorge000 said:


> Think on the opposite side mate, if you select that offer now and if the government remove or keep the invitation to 300 itself after 6 months if you lose job what will happen? So be on a safer side wait for the July first invite and see that is the only option. Otherwise go ahead and try the luck, because I have seen so many people are waiting in 70 from a large amount of time.


Hi george,

Any advise after recent invitation round?
should i wait for 189 or go ahead with 190 NSW(last to submit document for visa 13th july)
please advise
Cheers!
Thanks


----------



## MarshallTank (Jul 5, 2018)

VirenderGradIEAust said:


> Hi george,
> 
> Any advise after recent invitation round?
> should i wait for 189 or go ahead with 190 NSW(last to submit document for visa 13th july)
> ...


You should have got an invitation or at least you are too close. according to iscah website, the cutoff date for non pro rate occupations is 6th March 2018 with 70 points. since your DOE is 7th March 2018 with 70 points, you will be most likely invited next round. 
Having said that, I wouldn't miss the NSW nomination opportunity if I were you. Skillselect is unpredictable and anything may happen. 
Good luck mate, and let us know what you will decide.


----------



## internationalcanuck (Apr 8, 2012)

Very quiet on the civil engineers page. Not many civil engineers are applying? Or else we're just too smart and we don't need the help of a forum? 



MarshallTank said:


> You should have got an invitation or at least you are too close. according to iscah website, the cutoff date for non pro rate occupations is 6th March 2018 with 70 points. since your DOE is 7th March 2018 with 70 points, you will be most likely invited next round.
> Having said that, I wouldn't miss the NSW nomination opportunity if I were you. Skillselect is unpredictable and anything may happen.
> Good luck mate, and let us know what you will decide.


----------



## pravinp013 (Aug 16, 2018)

ANZSCO 233211
Civil Engineer
PTE A 14.04.2018 : L/R/S/W: 76/78/86/68 

CDR + RSA Submission: 28/06/2018
EA Outcome Granted: 10/08/2018

EOI 189/190 (NSW) Updated: 70/75 Pts on 14/08/2018

What are my chances? When can I expect ITA?


----------



## mikhael (Oct 3, 2018)

*civil engineer*

Hi team,

I have applied my EOI on September. 
I have 65 points and applied to NSW and Vic. 
Is there any chance to get invite for 70 points??

Thank you.


----------



## mikhael (Oct 3, 2018)

Is there any fellow civil engineers here?


----------



## masaudakhter (Jul 28, 2013)

mikhael said:


> Is there any fellow civil engineers here?




Yes. Tell me bro


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## masaudakhter (Jul 28, 2013)

mikhael said:


> Hi team,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Well victoria is difficult and NSW prefer those with 20 points in english 
You can apply to QLD but for that you need to have BPEQ registration and for BPEQ registration you need to APPLY for NER to Engineer australia


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## masaudakhter (Jul 28, 2013)

pravinp013 said:


> ANZSCO 233211
> Civil Engineer
> PTE A 14.04.2018 : L/R/S/W: 76/78/86/68
> 
> ...




If u have 70 without state points then in coming round or the next one is yours. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mikhael (Oct 3, 2018)

masaudakhter said:


> Yes. Tell me bro
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No invitation for you from December !!!!
That means a long queue ahead of me.
I know 2 guys who raised EOI with 65 points in May/June-2017are in Australia now. They got their visa in August 2017.

So, million dollar question, do I need to keep the Australian dream still, or its better to keep aside??


----------



## mikhael (Oct 3, 2018)

masaudakhter said:


> Well victoria is difficult and NSW prefer those with 20 points in english
> You can apply to QLD but for that you need to have BPEQ registration and for BPEQ registration you need to APPLY for NER to Engineer australia
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is it easy to get through QLD??


----------



## masaudakhter (Jul 28, 2013)

mikhael said:


> No invitation for you from December !!!!
> 
> That means a long queue ahead of me.
> 
> ...




Well i have rcvd invitation and applied visa. Waiting grant. I submitted eoi to qld on 2nd jul and got pre invite on 4th jul. which is very quick. So i suggest dont give up and work hard till you get it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mikhael (Oct 3, 2018)

masaudakhter said:


> Well i have rcvd invitation and applied visa. Waiting grant. I submitted eoi to qld on 2nd jul and got pre invite on 4th jul. which is very quick. So i suggest dont give up and work hard till you get it
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you for the motivation.

When we submit CDR for NER registration, do it need to be similar to that which we submitted earlier for EA approval ? Because, some scope of works were modified by my agent to be suitable for the EA application.


----------



## masaudakhter (Jul 28, 2013)

mikhael said:


> Thank you for the motivation.
> 
> 
> 
> When we submit CDR for NER registration, do it need to be similar to that which we submitted earlier for EA approval ? Because, some scope of works were modified by my agent to be suitable for the EA application.




If it is same or different. Doesnt matter. I wrote different based on my exp for NER. And my CDRs were old . I have seen people they write the sane as CDR. Which is also fine


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mikhael (Oct 3, 2018)

masaudakhter said:


> If it is same or different. Doesnt matter. I wrote different based on my exp for NER. And my CDRs were old . I have seen people they write the sane as CDR. Which is also fine
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thnak you for your reply.
Iam in my present company for 5 months only. Is it OK to use a colleague form my present co as a referee.


----------



## masaudakhter (Jul 28, 2013)

mikhael said:


> Thnak you for your reply.
> 
> Iam in my present company for 5 months only. Is it OK to use a colleague form my present co as a referee.




No. He should know you for at least 12 months


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mikhael (Oct 3, 2018)

masaudakhter said:


> No. He should know you for at least 12 months
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Final question Mr.Akhter,

If I want to use a guy who worked with me for 4 years from 2008 to 2011, is it OK ?


----------



## pravinp013 (Aug 16, 2018)

*EoI 2018-19*



masaudakhter said:


> If u have 70 without state points then in coming round or the next one is yours.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank You. When can we expect next rounds?


----------



## internationalcanuck (Apr 8, 2012)

*Got my Grant*

Hey Civil Engineers,

I forgot to update this page.. Just to inform everyone, I received my Grant on Nov. 22nd/ 2018. My company transferred me to our Perth Office on Oct. 31st, on a 400 subclass visa. Was initially stressed out that my 189 grant would not come within the 3 month stay that the 400 visa granted me.

I created a threat called "settling in to Australia" with general thoughts and ideas of how to successfully come and settle in Australia. This is not THE perfect advice for everyone, and it may not be any help as everyone's situation is different so feel free to take what you want or disagree 

My timeline is in my signature below:


----------



## mdrutsay (Dec 16, 2018)

Civil Engineer
Age: 30
CDR: 15
PTE: 10
Experience:10 
What do you guys think of my chances are for 189, 190(ACT)?
EOI launched on 12th October 2018(189), 11th December 2018(1900?


----------



## StoneAge (May 3, 2019)

Hi Guys, I earned so many experiences over the forum.
I have recently submitted my EOI.
Civil Engineering 75+5 with 6 years of experience.
Could anyone give me advice about my possibility of getting the nomination from VIC via the experienced professional stream?

Plus, I am wondering whether it worth registering for RPEQ to prepare for Queensland's nomination? Cause I am moving to VIC next February under a student visa, and QLD previously required an interstate applicant to be alumni or being in QLD?
:fingerscrossed:


----------

